# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Neasistirani porod kod kuće - 8. dio

## BusyBee

Zadnji post s prethodnog topica:




> ne znam postotke u kojima porod počinje pucanjem vodenjaka dok je beba visoko (a i to spada pod normalni početak poroda). da, šanse su da pupkovina ispadne male, ali postoje.
> 
> zapetljala sam se jer sam krenula na dugo i široko. definitivno rodilja teško može prepoznati komplikacije kod bebe i medicinsko osoblje bi pri porodu trebalo preuzeti odgovornost prepoznavanja tih komplikacija i njihovo rješavanje. zar ne stoji tako i u smjernicama? zagovaranje neasistiranog kao jednako vrijedne/sigurne opcije je pljuvanje po važnosti znanja i iskustva kojeg imaju ginekolozi i babice. 
> 
> ovo je moj zadnji post na ovu temu. ako netko zna odgovore na konkretna pitanja možda bi nekome pomogli.


Nastavljamo...

----------


## VedranaV

Ako ti pokazivanje da žene nešto znaju i mogu znati doživljavaš kao pljuvanje po medicinarima, onda ja mogu reći samo da mi je žao što je to tako. S druge strane mi je jasno zašto je to tako - ako kreneš od uvjerenja da samo iskusni ginekolozi i babice mogu znati sve, tvrdnja da žene mogu znati dovoljno i da su sposobne za više od širenja nogu i prepuštanja svega medicinarima, pa čak i da možda imaju važne informacije o svom tijelu koje drugi ne znaju, ugrožava to uvjerenje. To bi onda značilo da oni ipak ne znaju sve. Što ne može biti. Znači žene niti znaju niti mogu znati. U suprotnom je to uvreda za one koji znaju.

----------

govorila sam o stanju djeteta, ne o stanju rodilje, a ono što treba prepustiti medicinarima je nadgledanje i uočavanje komplikacija. ako ih nema, može žena sama roditi sama pod šljivom ili kao moja pokojna baba na snijegu u izbjeglištvu (nepismena, needucirana, ali je imala *sreće* 9x).

----------


## mikka

9x? jesmo li sigurni da je tu sreca u pitanju?

----------

> govorila sam o stanju djeteta, ne o stanju rodilje


I ja sam govorila o stanju djeteta - povezano je sa stanjem majke, osjećaju jedno drugo, dijele isto tijelo.

----------


## VedranaV

Pardon, nisam se ulogirala prije postanja. Gornji post je moj.

----------

*jbistrice*,stvarno mi nije jasno zašto te je moja izjava o rađanju i ljudskoj vrsti uvrijedila.Ja sam jako dobro razmislila o svojim izjavama i stojim iza toga da je većina žena sposobna fiziološki roditi neasistirano bez komplikacija.Druga je stvar što nismo odgajane u društu i vremenu gdje to nije uobičajeno.
I definitivno ne mislim da neka žena ne bi prihvatila pomoć medicine ,ako bi slučajno došlo da nekakvih komplikacija.Zašto bi jedno iskljućivalo drugo?

----------


## sirius

A ovo gore sam bila ja...

----------


## Saradadevii

Listen to this item  http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/womansho...7_33_thu.shtml

*Women who give birth without medical assistance.*

The government has pledged that all women will be able to choose a midwife assisted home birth by 2009. But what about those who decide to go one step further and give birth without any medical help whatsoever? These women are choosing ‘freebirth’ and there is now a growing on-line community of freebirthers sharing their opinions and experiences.

Julia Wilson talks to Kathy Caton about the freebirth of her daughter Madeleine in March this year and Jenni is joined by Australian GP Dr *Sarah Buckley* – who chose a freebirth for her fourth child and is the author of *Gentle Birth Gentle Mothering* - and Sue MacDonald from The Royal College of Midwives.

Disclaimer
The BBC is not responsible for the content of external websites. 

Recent items about Parenting16 August 2007: Freebirth 

za slusanje trebate imati instaliran Real Player

----------


## mama courage

ostala sam duzna odgovor...




> MC, stalno ponavljas kako se komplikacije s kucnih poroda trpaju u bolnicke statistike. ponavljam, nije tako, nijedan ozbiljan statisticar nece to uciniti, a posebno ne kad se radi o statistikama na nivou drzave.


tocno, ponavljam jer znam da je tako. posebice mi je nejasno na osnovu kojih kriterija - upravo kod neasistiranog poroda - ozbiljan statisticar moze odluciti jel se slucaj racuna pod "komplikacije u bolnici", "komplikacije pri porodu doma" ili "komplikacije pri porodu u skodi octaviji cija zadnja leasing rata jos nije ni sjela".




> da ponovim, sheila kitzinger lijepo navodi


pa i ako uzmemo tocnost tih ispitivanja i da su komplikacije brojcano manje u slucaju asistiranog poroda doma, ne znaci da tih komplikacija nema! a kad se te (tj. takve) komplikacije pojave, sto mislis - statisticki gledano - gdje je mjesto rodilji. i sto mislis - statisticki gledano - koju ulogu igra vrijeme u takvim situacijama. jel svejedno hoce li se djetetu i rodilji pruziti pomoc u roku od 2 minute ili 22 minute ? 




> pa čak i da možda imaju važne informacije o svom tijelu koje drugi ne znaju, ugrožava to uvjerenje


svatko ima vazne informacije o svom tijelu. i s takvim informacijama odlazi strucnoj osobi, koja ne samo objasnjava o cemu se radi kod tih informacija, nego i nudi rjesenje sto uciniti na osnovu tih informacija. u tom pogledu strucno medicinsko osoblje SIGURNO ima vise (sveobuhvatnijeg) znanja od obicnog covjeka, zene, rodilje. inace, nam ne bi trebale skole i fakulteti, kako za medicinu, tako ni za agronomiju, pravo ili elektrotehniku.




> ali osim sto je ocito da neces promijeniti svoje stajaliste (sto je sasvim u redu, necu ni ja svoje  ) primjecujem da, koliko god mi odgovarale, cini mi se da ignoriras nase odgovore i postavljas stalno ista pitanja, a iskreno ne da mi se iznova i iznova pricati jedno te isto, ako to ocito ne dolazi do odredista


i moja pitanja ostaju neodgovorena, no nevermind...

ma nisam ja bitna.  :Rolling Eyes:  ja sam ti kao ona riba u djoletovom bluesu...  :Grin:  

Ja pevam svoj blues bez namere bitne...ja sa strane samo posmatram taj svet.  8) 

 meni je samo fascinantna ta kolektivna... kako da je nazovem... zaljubljenost, opijenost i to stalno stremljenje k necem jos ekskluzivnijem, necemu jos posebnijem... nije dovoljan porod u hrvatskim bolnicama, ajd boze moj, ako su to uistinu takve klaonice, jos donekle i mogu razumjeti, cak i borbu za poboljsanjem uvjeta poroda u nasim bolnicama sigurno ne smatram neutemeljenom... nije dovoljan porod prema vlastitom porodjajnom planu... nije dovoljan nemedikaliziran porod... nego uvijek ima nesto cime se necije iskustvo prije moze premasiti vlastitim. te sad porod u drugom gradu, te u inozemstvu, te u kuci za porode, te porod s babicom, te bez babice, te s doulom, te bez nje, te u vodi, te iz vode, te naglavacke, te s psom, bez muza, s muzem, zatvorenih ociju, rasirenih nogu   :Grin:  ... i sad kad ja to spomenem, ispade da se sprdam  :Saint: . al necu lagati, ipak s velikim nestrpljenjem cekam slijedecu rodinu rodilju na porodu.  :Grin:  whenever, wherever sto bi rekla drugarica shakira... 

eto, curke moje drage, bilo je ugodno porazgovarati s vama,... necu pomisliti da vas shorosh placa   :Grin:  , il mi6   :Laughing:  al neka opaka nizozemska udruga primalja... ozbiljno pocinjem sumnjati  :/ (sad se cuje ona glazba iz "psiha" u pozadini)...

----------


## Ancica

> da ponovim, sheila kitzinger lijepo navodi
> 			
> 		
> 
> pa i ako uzmemo tocnost tih ispitivanja i da su komplikacije brojcano manje u slucaju asistiranog poroda doma, ne znaci da tih komplikacija nema! a kad se te (tj. takve) komplikacije pojave, sto mislis - statisticki gledano - gdje je mjesto rodilji. i sto mislis - statisticki gledano - koju ulogu igra vrijeme u takvim situacijama. jel svejedno hoce li se djetetu i rodilji pruziti pomoc u roku od 2 minute ili 22 minute ?


Kako je moguce svakog trenutka da nam se nesto dogodi, najbolje da zivimo u bolnici   :Laughing:

----------


## mama courage

ako se ne varam, upravo u svedskoj ima taj fazon s (odredjenom) udaljenoscu kuce u kojoj ce se rodilja poroditi s najblizom bolnicom... znaci, nije emsa bas s kruske pala s tim pitanjem.   :Grin:   :Razz:  

a sad u krevet. sunce mu zarko.  :/   :Grin:

----------


## mamma Juanita

...i nemoj sluuuučajno da je više itko sjeo za volan...il stupio na cestu il promet općenito!
jerbo, znate, to vam je jako opasno.
milijuni svake godine u svijetu nastradaju od toga zla.
tak opasno da je najopasnije od svega drugog strašnooooga šta nam stalno prijeti i visi nad glavom.
bilijun bilijuna nagrade onome tko izmisli univerzalnu pilulu, stopostotni antihazardgarantitis   :Idea:  !

----------


## mama courage

> jerbo, znate, to vam je jako opasno.


pa zar nije ?  :? mislis da auto nije opasna naprava ? sve su to opasne radnje, al se na odgovarajuci nacin stitis, npr. vozacki ispit, zavezes se, (obavezno) stavis dijete u AS (ako mi ne vjerujes, pitaj udrugu roditelja u akciji  :Razz:  ), a i kad prelazis cestu, otvoris oci i usi, pazljivo prelazis zebru, a ne jurcas k'o muha bez glave preko krizanja.




> milijuni svake godine u svijetu nastradaju od toga zla.


i nastoji se poboljsati sigurnost u prometu, zar ne? il se vodimo onom, kako su neandertalci prelazili cestu, tako nek prelaze i nasa djeca u 21. stoljecu.  




> bilijun bilijuna nagrade onome tko izmisli univerzalnu pilulu, stopostotni antihazardgarantitis   !


  :Laughing:  kako veli ono einstein... ne, ne mislim na onu: sve je relativno...  :Grin:   nego na onu o svemiru.

----------


## mamma Juanita

MC, to mi već previše odlazi u osobnu životnu filozofiju, ne bih ovdje 
obrazlagala.
po pitanjima koja me pitaš vidim da se ne bumo tak skoro razmele...

a ti ako te to veseli slobodno i dalje evociraj neandertalce i pećine  :Kiss:

----------


## nelzi

Sta se zapravo smatra pod pojmom _neasistirani_ porod?  Zena sama na porodu bez prisustva strucne osobe (doktor, babica, primalja...)   ili....?

----------


## mikka

> Sta se zapravo smatra pod pojmom _neasistirani_ porod?  Zena sama na porodu bez prisustva strucne osobe (doktor, babica, primalja...)   ili....?


da.

----------


## nelzi

> nelzi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Sta se zapravo smatra pod pojmom _neasistirani_ porod?  Zena sama na porodu bez prisustva strucne osobe (doktor, babica, primalja...)   ili....?
> 
> 
> da.


Po mom misljenju to je igranje....i velika odgovornost :/

----------


## yaya

> meni je samo fascinantna ta kolektivna... kako da je nazovem... zaljubljenost, opijenost i to stalno stremljenje k necem jos ekskluzivnijem, necemu jos posebnijem... nije dovoljan porod u hrvatskim bolnicama, ajd boze moj, ako su to uistinu takve klaonice, jos donekle i mogu razumjeti, cak i borbu za poboljsanjem uvjeta poroda u nasim bolnicama sigurno ne smatram neutemeljenom... nije dovoljan porod prema vlastitom porodjajnom planu... nije dovoljan nemedikaliziran porod... nego uvijek ima nesto cime se necije iskustvo prije moze premasiti vlastitim. te sad porod u drugom gradu, te u inozemstvu, te u kuci za porode, te porod s babicom, te bez babice, te s doulom, te bez nje, te u vodi, te iz vode, te naglavacke, te s psom, bez muza, s muzem, zatvorenih ociju, rasirenih nogu   ... i sad kad ja to spomenem, ispade da se sprdam . al necu lagati, ipak s velikim nestrpljenjem cekam slijedecu rodinu rodilju na porodu.  whenever, wherever sto bi rekla drugarica shakira... 
> 
> eto, curke moje drage, bilo je ugodno porazgovarati s vama,... necu pomisliti da vas shorosh placa   , il mi6   al neka opaka nizozemska udruga primalja... ozbiljno pocinjem sumnjati  :/ (sad se cuje ona glazba iz "psiha" u pozadini)...


Veliki potpis i   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## akasha

jel ikad na forumu bilo 8 nastavaka neke teme, kao što je slučaj sa ovom?
...samo sam radoznala u ove kasne sate... nemam skrivenih motiva.   :Smile:

----------


## mama courage

> jel ikad na forumu bilo 8 nastavaka neke teme, kao što je slučaj sa ovom?


sumnjam. ti si nepresušan izvor rasprava. i to ne samo na ovom forumu.

----------


## Kanga

ljudi moji, meni uopće nije jasno o čemu se radi na ovom pdf-u, hoće li mi netko objasniti  :? 
dođem amo s očekivanjem da ću naći korisne informacije vezane za naslov teme, 
a kad ono - naletim na prepucavanja između onih koji pronalaze nešto u tome 
i onih koje zabavlja promatranje ovih prvih. *kome to koristi*, pitam se.
mc, yaya, pa nije ovo zološki vrt, dajte ako već ne možete naći bolju zabavu, barem to radite tiho...
ili sam ja nešto krivo shvatila?   :/  




> meni je samo fascinantna ta kolektivna... kako da je nazovem... zaljubljenost, opijenost i to stalno stremljenje k necem jos ekskluzivnijem, necemu jos posebnijem... nije dovoljan porod u hrvatskim bolnicama, ajd boze moj, ako su to uistinu takve klaonice, jos donekle i mogu razumjeti, cak i borbu za poboljsanjem uvjeta poroda u nasim bolnicama sigurno ne smatram neutemeljenom... nije dovoljan porod prema vlastitom porodjajnom planu... nije dovoljan nemedikaliziran porod... nego uvijek ima nesto cime se necije iskustvo prije moze premasiti vlastitim. te sad porod u drugom gradu, te u inozemstvu, te u kuci za porode, te porod s babicom, te bez babice, te s doulom, te bez nje, te u vodi, te iz vode, te naglavacke, te s psom, bez muza, s muzem, zatvorenih ociju, rasirenih nogu   ... i sad kad ja to spomenem, ispade da se sprdam . al necu lagati, ipak s velikim nestrpljenjem cekam slijedecu rodinu rodilju na porodu.  whenever, wherever sto bi rekla drugarica shakira... 
> 
> eto, curke moje drage, bilo je ugodno porazgovarati s vama,... necu pomisliti da vas shorosh placa   , il mi6   al neka opaka nizozemska udruga primalja... ozbiljno pocinjem sumnjati  :/ (sad se cuje ona glazba iz "psiha" u pozadini)...


Veliki potpis i   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: [/quote]

----------


## Kanga

ups - zadnji red u prethodnoj poruki je dio citata!!
 :Embarassed:

----------


## mama courage

> mc, yaya, pa nije ovo zološki vrt, dajte ako već ne možete naći bolju zabavu, barem to radite tiho... 
> ili sam ja nešto krivo shvatila?


očigledno je da jesi. prije svega ovo nije pro-homebirth stranica (unatoč nekim nastojanjima), nego *forum*, gdje se različita misljenja suprotstavljaju. pa tako ako netko ima pravo napisati da je porod doma super, ja imam pravo napisati da je to glupost. uz sve to ovaj pdf nosi naslov "*komentari* na tekstove s portala"... stoga, tko će ti ga znati što si ti očekivala  :Rolling Eyes: , al mi upravo to radimo... *komentiramo*...    

jel sad jasnije il treba crtati?

----------


## akasha

> ti si nepresušan izvor rasprava. i to ne samo na ovom forumu.


uh, sad me stvarno zanima...al' ajd'... neću biti preradoznala...

----------


## BusyBee

Vec dugo se ne komentira tekst s portala stoga vas molim da prestanete.

----------


## akasha

ups? ok.

----------


## ninas

da se mene pita ja ne bih neasistirani porod....u mom slučaju da nije bilo medicinskog osoblja vjerojatno ne bi bilo ni moje Tie, ali ko voli nek izvoli....
mislim da je svaka žena sposobna roditi bez doktora UKOLIKO ne dođe do komplikacija. Istina da su žene nekad same rađale, ali je i smrtnost  i rodilja i beba bila veća. Ne vidim čemu riskirati tamo gdje ne treba, i ovako imamo dovoljno ''doktorskih'' pogrešaka

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Ne vidim čemu riskirati tamo gdje ne treba, i ovako imamo dovoljno ''doktorskih'' pogrešaka


stvar je u različitoj procjeni rizika porođaja u bolnici vs. neasistiranog porođaja kod kuće.
rizik, uvijek postoji, opasno je...živjeti  :Smile:  .
ali oni koji se odlučuju na neasistirani, procjenjuju da im je rizik manji kod kuće nego u bolnici, jer smatraju da porođaj u bolnici povećava rizik medikalizacije poroda, nepotrebnih i riskantnih zahvata.
stvar drugačijeg pogleda.
inače, smrtnost majki i djece se kroz povijest nije smanjila samim smještajem poroda u bolnicu, nego higijenom i otkrićem antibiotika, kasnije tehnologije(koja je dostupna i onima koji rode doma, ako se pokaže potrebnim).
štoviše, u 18. i 19. st. se javila prava epidemija tzv "porođajne groznice, ali samo među ženama koje su rađale u bolnici.
jer su liječnici neopranih ruku pregledavali žene.
trebalo im je otprilike 90 godina od prvog znanstvenog rada koji je to dokazao(A. Gordon ) da se to prizna ( i da počnu prat ruke).

----------

